# Squeaky steam knob



## kedo

Has anybody experienced this? The steam wheel on my relatively new Sylvia is rough to turn and makes a fairly loud and unpleasant screech. The supplier, 'My Espresso' was a bit dismissive, and told me to squirt some WD40 onto the shaft of the steam valve. This resulted in a slight improvement but after few days, it's worse than ever. Takes the joy out of using the machine. Don't know whether to make a fuss. Anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## Wando64

Yep, I get a bit of a squeak in mine, although it is not particularly loud nor unpleasant as I don't really pay much attention to it. There isn't much to it, and the wd40 suggestion seems sensible to me. Alternatively you could try putting a little bit of oil/grease, but you might have to open the machine to reach the place where it would be more effective.


----------



## RazorliteX

I have the Silvia V3 and it makes a screech akin to something from the ungodly pits of hell for the first few seconds and then immediately settles down. I can't say its really bothered me that much to be honest.


----------



## Wando64

RazorliteX said:


> I have the Silvia V3 and it makes a screech akin to something from the ungodly pits of hell for the first few seconds and then immediately settles down. I can't say its really bothered me that much to be honest.


Hi Razorlite, I think the OP refers to a squeaky mechanical friction noise when the wheel is turned, but you are raising an interesting point as such noise can only be heard if and when the knob is turned with the machine switched off.

When you turn the knob with the boiler under pressure the noise of the steam is far louder than anything else.


----------



## kedo

There is sometimes a screech (non-mechanical) which happens when the wand is inserted in the milk and the valve opened. As Wando64 observes, this is a mechanical noise which is heard even when the machine is switched off. I lubricate with WD40 weekly but the effect doesn't last long before it starts again. The wheel is rough to turn.


----------



## coffeebean

WD40 not a brilliant idea in case it gets in your milk! A good blob of food grade grease will sort the problem out!


----------



## hotmetal

WD40 in milk, mmh! Plays havoc with the microfoam!


----------



## El carajillo

*W D 40*

Instructions, DO NOT BREATHE SPRAY, DO NOT GET ON SKIN, IF SWALLOWED CALL DOCTOR IMMEDIATELY .

DO YOU REALLY THINK YOU SHOULD USE THIS ON A COFFEE MACHINE.*???????*


----------



## coffeechops

I have a Silvia v2, similar screeches sometimes. I've found it to be cleared by a good descale.

Wd40 very bad idea - molycote 111 seems to be the food-grade lube of choice, though I've never needed to lube the Silvia; the descale has always cleared it. It has been noticeably better since I moved to Ashbeck water.

Colin


----------



## Johnny Vertex

Yes.... My Silvia developed a squeaky nob....sorry Knob... it felt very rough when turning too... I sold it...

I had it for about 14mnths before the squeakingness developed though... good machine...


----------

